# automator et les videos



## yoyoman23 (14 Mars 2007)

Bonjour

Je souhaite avoir des informations sur Automator. J'ai quelques videos que je souhaite lire dans itunes. Ces videos sont au format avi. POur les lire dans itunes, j'utilise l'astuce suivante : j'ouvre les video dans quicktime pro, je les sauvegarde au format de video référence .mov et cela créé un petit fichier video de référence que je glisse dans itunes. Ensuite, je peux lire toutes mes videos dans pour autant les convertir au format m4v. Je souhaite savoir s'il existe un moyen de faire ça de manière massive avec automator (sélectionner des fichiers quicktime, enregistrer sous au format .mov référence et glisser le tout dans itunes sous la forme d'emissions de télé).

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## apenspel (14 Mars 2007)

Salut, &#231;a me semble une bonne id&#233;e, mais c'est un peu complexe et Automator ainsi qu'AppleScript sont certainement souvent abord&#233;s quelque part sur MacG&#233;. Tu devrais lancer une recherche pour ces termes.


----------



## yoyoman23 (14 Mars 2007)

Je n'ai rien trouvé de tel sur le forum. Quelqu'un a une idée. Je trouve que ce serait vraiment pratique d'avoir un tel workflow dans automator. Si quelqu'un s'y connait en script, peut être que ça peut aider aussi.


----------



## apenspel (14 Mars 2007)

De tel peut-&#234;tre, mais tu ne peux pas dire qu'une recherche pour Automator ou AppleScript ne donne rien.

Tu pourrais peut-&#234;tre adapter le script disponible sur cette page : http://www.digitallyobsessed.com/software.php3


----------



## yoyoman23 (15 Mars 2007)

merci, mais quick batch ne marche pas, je ne parviens pas à créer des fichiers de référence. De plus, j'ai regardé du côté des outils quicktime et il existe un logiciel qui s'appelle referencemovie, enfin qqc qui ressemble à ça. A vrai dire ce logiciel n'est vraiment, mais vraiment pas pratique. Autant faire la manipulation à la main. mais dommage, si quelqu'un a besoin d'une idée de workflow à réaliser et bien en voilà une. Je ne suis pas assez doué en programmation pour mettre les mains dans le camboui. Mais voilà un logiciel dont tout le monde aurait besoin (enfin je crois). Merci de me tenir informé, je continue de chercher partout, je vous tiens aussi au courant


----------

